# 4dKH reference solution for drop checkers



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Does anyone know a simple way to create 4dKH reference solution for drop checkers? I have looked up instructions and needles to say its very confusing  I have cups and teaspoons not scales and beakers.

Does anyone have an easier way to make this solutions like 1 liter of water with x amount of baking soda.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

you might need a scale. you can get a cheap scale for $10 bucks sent right to your door.

Its worth it if you plan on using dry fertilizers for your plants. that way you can use the scale for both things.

I used darkblades recipe for the dkh solution and it worked well for me, but the first step is to add 1.2 grams of baking soda.....goodluck


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

As mentioned, it is better to make it with a scale to ensure accuracy.

For your convenience, I do have some for sale.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=208015


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

i use anthonys solution and its great! Its very accurate! def recommend it.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> As mentioned, it is better to make it with a scale to ensure accuracy.
> 
> For your convenience, I do have some for sale.
> 
> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=208015


That would be awsome. Where do you live?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

destructo said:


> That would be awsome. Where do you live?


I live in the McCowan/Finch (Woodside Square) area.


----------

